# Pain between the shoulder blades



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hello , Its been a while since I posted last, things have been going better for me as far as the ibs goes. My question is, does anyone ever get a sharp pain between your shoulders, sorta like its in my chest area, but it hurts through to my back. Its a sharp pain and it kinda goes in cycles. I have this on and off every once in a while. Does this sound wierd? Im a little concerned about it.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

From everything I've seen it sounds like an unusual symptom, and I think you should see your doctor just in case.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beth, I injured a muscle in my back years ago and every once in a while it bothers me. Last night I slept on my neck wrong and its bothering me right now.I don't know the name of the muscle, but it runs underneath the shoulder blade and I think runs under the arm and somewhat around the chest, or the muscle groups are connected with the ones to the chest.If it you think you need to be checked out I would have it checked out and see what they say.Glad, to here your IBS is better though.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Beth, I get what you describe with heartburn. Sometimes it's just the pain in the back without any chest pain.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

beth_crocker1, its sounds like wanderingstar is on the right track. i would guess and say it sounds like esophageal spasm. if the pain persists see your doctor.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi Beth.You probably have heartburn, or in otherwords - indigestion. I get it, and it is right between the shoulder blades and it hurts more on the back, then in the chest. I used to think it was back pain, until I happened to mention it to my mum one day, and she told me it was indigestion. She gets it, and she saw her doctor about it, and that's all it was.







My mum and I are very similar in looks, and bodily functions, so I didn't worry so much about it when she told me.I hope that it's all it is you are having, but if you want to be sure, I suggest you should see your doctor.Good Luck.Ciao







------------------Love, peace and many groovies...Kerry


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gallbladder pain can also be sometimes referred (felt somewhere other than where the pain is) to the back between the shoulder blades.I've also had upper back problems in that area. A doctor should check this out. If it is a back problem there are a number of exercises that can be quite useful in managing the problem. You may also need to have tests run to rule out reflux or GB problems.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Thanks everyone for the advice. The pain has seemed to subsided once again. Im kinda thinking now, that it could be related to gas. I remember about a year and a half ago, when the ibs was in full swing, I mentioned it then to my doctor and he said it was probly just gas pains. It kinda makes since because the pain is worse before a bowel movement, after a bowel movement it seems to calm down a bit. I just cant imagine gas pains hurting clear up to your chest and back. I think if it keeps persisting I will visit the doctor for it. Just to be sure of what it is. Oh boy, sometimes this ibs can really get you freaked out about every little pain and symptom.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Yea this is one of my weirdo symptoms, which seems to be connected to my mysterious spasms originating in gut. Believe this area, sort of round the thoracic area, is very rich in blood vessels, some sort of connection I'm sure though don't quite know what. Had lots & lots & lots of remedial massage, chiro, medical osteopath work, made no difference. Have thought about the eosophageal spasm bit, but I eat just fine, besides I'm a real coward when it comes to the thought of getting any of those manometry tests. Hear they're not pleasant at all.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beth, as the muscles in the colon are connected to our nervous system and the rest of the muscles in that area, what can spasm in one place can effect other areas of the body. Lower back pain is a good example of this for some people, the pain radiates from the front around to the back. partly, because the way the muscles are group together.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Hi Beth, I get that pain between the shoulder blades,that even goes up into my neck,and to the brain stem! I had my gallbladder out last year,but the surgeon told me,it porbably would not relieve this. He recommended the acid reflux surgery with the gallbladder removal,but I wasn't so sure,so I opted to have my gallbladder out,which had focal congestion (not stones). I felt no difference in my condition afterwards,so I am now ready for the Nissen Fundoplication. I have this pain every 2 hours after eating and after every bowel movement. I have a hiatal hernia,Gerd,and IBS-C. Will be posting after surgery in mid-July to let the BB know how I've fared with this undertaking! Endoscopy and biopsy is what told the beginings of my story. I have never healed with meds from esophagitis,so..., atleast I got relief from Zantac 300am/pm. Proton pump inhibitors were awful for me~too bad! Hope you feel better ASAP~


----------

